# mP3 player wont play music



## bigbuz (Nov 19, 2011)

Can any one help me, my lad got a mp3 player and i copied 2 cd,s into itunes and from there onto a 4gig micro disc which fits into the mp3 but it says there is no file on it and will not play the songs , But it plays on the computer, what have i done wrong please help


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What kind of MP3 player? What format are the songs in?


----------



## bigbuz (Nov 19, 2011)

It dosent have a make on it it just says digital mp3 player and regarding the format i have no idea i just down loaded itunes put the cd in the laptop, and imported them from the cd to the laptop in itunes, how would i find out the format for it, thanx for replying


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Itunes should tell you some information about the file but you can open up Computer and browse microSD to see what format the files are in. I think by default they use AAC format.

Do you have any MP3 files on the computer that you could try with the player?

You can also rip to MP3 using iTunes, here's an article on how to change the format:

How do I have iTunes rip CDs into MP3 format? :: Online Tech Support Help :: Ask Dave Taylor!®


----------



## bigbuz (Nov 19, 2011)

thanx yes i found that it is AAC format ill try see if theres any way to change it over by the info you posted thank you for your help


----------



## bigbuz (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there a way to speed up the importing of the songs from the disc to the itunes they seem to take for ever to copy the full disc


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You could try another program to see if that speeds up the process. I use Exact Audio Copy, CDex, AudioGrabber or Windows Media Player 11.


----------



## bigbuz (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok thanx again for the advice


----------

